
Happy Programmers' Day - alagappanr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer%27s_day
======
chrismorgan
The apostrophe is in the wrong spot; it should be _Programmers ' Day_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers%27_Day](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers%27_Day)

~~~
Dirlewanger
Incorrect. The apostrophe is only after the possessive if the thing it's
owning is plural in addition to the possessive. Day is not plural.

~~~
chrismorgan
... what? Where did that grammar rule come from?

------
pre
So are we supposed to take a holiday from programming on programmers day, or
double our efforts and do _more_ programming?

Or just drink a lot after work?

~~~
mrich
Yes.

------
xyfer
Cheers! [https://github.com/the-
teacher/cocktails_for_programmers/blo...](https://github.com/the-
teacher/cocktails_for_programmers/blob/master/cocktails_for_programers.md)

------
pavelludiq
Traditional programmers day celebration in Bulgaria:

\- Write meaningless programs

\- Play games

\- Drink beer

Same as most other days actually.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I think you mean play C-S 1.6 specifically and drink rakia.

------
hoffcoder
What is the point in having such _days_? Consequently, shouldn't we also have
a Scientists' day, an Actors' day, a Plumbers' day, blah blah? Everyone has a
place in the universe. All we have to do is never to forget our true calling.

~~~
toyg
It varies country by country, but I'm pretty sure you'll find various aspects
of humanity being celebrated on specific days (women, father/mother, workers,
and so on), sometimes even at the UN level (i.e. theoretically worldwide). The
point is to get mainstream attention to the achievements and problems of
specific and necessary roles which would otherwise be mostly overlooked.

In some cases the celebration is named after the activity (e.g. fighting
cancer), but meaning is exactly the same -- would calling it "Programming Day"
suit you better?

~~~
hoffcoder
Yes I do think the latter title would be more apt. :)

------
imdsm
Born on Programmers' Day, I feel like the night I was born, a falling star
killed the village elder.

~~~
Toenex
Surely in a time where Programmers' Day has any meaning, the status of
__village elders __has somewhat passed.

~~~
imdsm
I was hoping someone would get the ADOM reference.

------
msoad
So it's day 0x100. Good to know

~~~
DH61AG
Why do programmers confuse Halloween and Christmas? Because OCT(31) = DEC(25)

------
jamesadney
It's not Programmers' Day where I'm at. Stupid timezones!

~~~
erichurkman
Timezones: a bane of any programmer's existence.

~~~
educating
Programmers' Day is UTC. If everyone used UTC, there would be no bane.

------
andyidsinga
we need a _happy programmmers_ day

~~~
simgidacav
Nobody would celebrate that. :D

~~~
andyidsinga
heheh :)

------
nej
Programmers' Day lands on Friday the 13th hmmmm...

~~~
rplnt
What are the odds!?

1:7 was my guess, but quick check from 1990 to 2200 shows it's much higher, in
60 out of 210 years it will be Friday on Programmers' Day, with all days
occurring 29, 31, 30, 0, 60, 30 and 30 times for Monday through Sunday
respectively.

~~~
inafield
Try this... version 13 of software... 13th rc release... on the 13th... in
2013.

------
bliti
Do we get a wish? If so, I'd like some extra time to develop some open source
android apps. Been meaning to do so, but time...

------
kybernetyk
So where's the obligatory google doodle? :)

------
benzoate
If only I could convince my employer to give me the day off without using my
annual leave allowance...

------
educating
I think a better choice for Programmers' Day would be New Year's Day, as there
is no day 0.

~~~
alagappanr
New Year's Day would still be Day 1.

~~~
educating
Yes, that's point. 0 and 1. No day 0, so make it day 1.

~~~
pyre
You're just taunting us that the year isn't zero-indexed! You could at least
have the decency to hide it from us like Oracle[1].

[1]
[http://www.techonthenet.com/oracle/functions/substr.php](http://www.techonthenet.com/oracle/functions/substr.php)

~~~
mistercow
Wow, that was upsetting to read.

~~~
pyre
The best part is that they have to keep it to maintain backwards
compatibility!

~~~
mistercow
That's when you bring down the deprecation hammer and create a new function
with a different name and sane behavior. No need to actually remove the
functionality at any point, but at least they could get code bases to phase it
out.

------
pagade
I intended to make some code check-in at work today as token of celebrating
this day. But the task slipped. I should be able to do it by tomorrow evening
though :)

------
orware
One day I'll make use of the codeappreciationday.org site I got back in 2011.
We should make it an official startup company holiday ;-).

------
henriquea
This is how I feel today
[http://cdn.meme.li/i/mditt.jpg](http://cdn.meme.li/i/mditt.jpg)

------
Shtirlic
It is officially recognized in Russia.

------
coffeeyesplease
High fives all around

------
GetSSL_me
we made a plan for today - [https://getssl.me/en/programmers-
day](https://getssl.me/en/programmers-day)

------
PedroBatista
Ironically or not so much, it was just another miserable day for me.

Yay.

------
nulldata
Programmers' Day, Friday the 3th and my birthday!

------
aerotrain
Ones' complement to the day - 1111 1111

------
smoyer
Thank you!

